# electrical shock



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

WOW, 
That is sad
I cant believe one of them lived


----------



## ProLectric (May 7, 2010)

OMG - that was awful. How on earth did the one manage to survive???


----------



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

Seen the gif of it, never seen the video.


----------

